# Celibacy Cycles



## John Ziegler (Oct 14, 2015)

Zeigler said:


> Freddie Roach: “I think mentally it might, yeah. I’ve had doctors give me results on tests. It does lower your testosterone level for a 24 to 48 hour period. It’s been proven. Some people say it’s not the sex, it’s the chase. It’s going out looking for that, unless you have a wife at home you don’t have to chase. But Muhammad Ali says he used to be relaxed and he had sex before every fight. I ask my guys to give me ten days. Ten days of discipline.”
> 
> Muhammed Ali would tell people he had sex normally but those that knew him understood that he had a fantastical devotion to celibacy and that he waited an entire year before fighting George Foreman.
> 
> ...


----------



## mickems (Oct 14, 2015)

I hate that dirty nasty word.


----------



## ToolSteel (Oct 14, 2015)

It can't lower your tt if you're on "trt" :32 (19):


----------



## Magical (Oct 14, 2015)

I jacked it twice while reading your thread


----------



## deadlift666 (Oct 14, 2015)

I'm never going to ejaculate again. Thank you!


----------



## Dex (Oct 14, 2015)

Leonidas gave it to his wife the night before battle in "300". He kicked some a$$...before he died.


----------



## John Ziegler (Oct 14, 2015)

ToolSteel said:


> It can't lower your tt if you're on "trt" :32 (19):



True



deadlift666 said:


> I'm never going to ejaculate again. Thank you!



I know it's gunna be hard (literally) but youll be alright and your welcome:32 (18):

TIME MAGAZINE

Abstinence is not a phenomenon reserved for the World Cup; several Olympic teams have taken temporary vows of celibacy during the games (though that has not stopped Olympic villages from running out of thousands of condoms). It’s even reported that boxer Muhammad Ali refused to have sex six weeks before a match.

The First Post Magazine

This fear of sex is not just the stuff of blockbuster fiction. The belief that 'fooling around' before a sports event can kill an athlete's chances of winning has been around for centuries. It stretches as far back as 444 B.C when philosopher Plato counseled Olympic competitors to avoid sexual intimacy before the big event. Aug 13, 2015 18:03 IST

mmajunkie.com

Q. In the weeks leading up to Georges St. Pierre vs. B.J. Penn II at UFC 94, St. Pierre said that he was told not to have sex and not to masturbate before the fight. And while I was watching “Countdown to UFC 95,” Joe Stevenson said he wasn’t having sex with his wife or “taking care of himself.”

These are big names in the game all saying the same thing. I'm doubting this to be a pulled out of thin air wives tale of fallacy.


----------



## tunafisherman (Oct 14, 2015)

Sure, you all stop having sex.  Leave the girls to me damn it!  I will take one for the team and do my best to satisfy all the ladies so you can get your gains in the gym...


----------



## ECKSRATED (Oct 14, 2015)

Who was the guy who said if he had sex or jerked off he would be weaker in the gym for the next couple days? Dumbest shit I've ever heard.


----------



## John Ziegler (Oct 14, 2015)

ECKSRATED said:


> Who was the guy who said if he had sex or jerked off he would be weaker in the gym for the next couple days? Dumbest shit I've ever heard.



That was me


----------



## ToolSteel (Oct 14, 2015)

What if you use peanut butter as lube


----------



## Assassin32 (Oct 14, 2015)

It's all myth....


----------



## ECKSRATED (Oct 15, 2015)

Zeigler said:


> That was me


Figures. Lol


----------



## John Ziegler (Oct 15, 2015)

Assassin32 said:


> It's all myth....



Because of one experiment with goofy Chris ? They did this study one day had him bang a chick that night then repeated the study the next day.

I'm talking about Celibacy cycles of 30 days or more. Have Chris go 30 days no humping then test his might. Then have him humping for  the next 30 days and test his might. Not no one night bull crap of a testing. This study proves nothing he could have fell short in the days after that too. The Chris Byrd study is garbage.

I thought of all people you would be more receptive to this considering your mentor 

Freddie Roach: “I think mentally it might, yeah. I’ve had doctors give me results on tests. It does lower your testosterone level for a 24 to 48 hour period. It’s been proven. Some people say it’s not the sex, it’s the chase. It’s going out looking for that, unless you have a wife at home you don’t have to chase. I ask my guys to give me ten days. Ten days of discipline.”

This is what you always do Assasin32. Come in and say something like the lord has spoken facts true. When it's not nearly enough to prove a theory.


----------



## Assassin32 (Oct 15, 2015)

Zeigler said:


> Because of one experiment with goofy Chris ? They did this study one day had him bang a chick that night then repeated the study the next day.
> 
> I'm talking about Celibacy cycles of 30 days or more. Have Chris go 30 days no humping then test him for the next 2 weeks and have him humping every night type of a study to disprove this theory. Not no one night type of testing. This study proves nothing he could have fell short in the days after that. The Chris Byrd study is garbage.
> 
> ...



It's an old myth kept alive by trainers and coaches. If you have them convinced they should be in bed resting instead of out chasing pussy leading up to a fight or a game, you're gonna feel a lot better. Chasing chicks always goes hand in hand with drinking and smoking and ****in around. That's why they all say it. It's smart really, but it's not even remotely true.


----------



## John Ziegler (Oct 15, 2015)

Assassin32 said:


> It's an old myth kept alive by trainers and coaches. If you have them convinced they should be in bed resting instead of out chasing pussy leading up to a fight or a game, you're gonna feel a lot better. Chasing chicks always goes hand in hand with drinking and smoking and ****in around. That's why they all say it. It's smart really, but it's not even remotely true.



I'm not buying the old myth theory for a second. There is more to it than meets the eye or the scientist microscope. I believe all these sports trainers over the guys in lab coats in front of computers. They are with these athletes through more than just one sitting. They often train them for years and get to know the ins and outs of training. They are the professionals on athletes. Lol at that goofy one night study with goofy chris. That study was ludicrous and holds no weight.

You try going a month without pussy then tell me you can't split bricks. Tell me Ali is full of shit and he ain't the greatest. Tell me your man Freddy Roach is full of shit and lies to his champions like GSP. Just so they don't party, man are you fukkin kidding me ? You think freddy is going to preach shit talk and insult their intelligence while undermining his own? Would you walk up to your man Freddy and say "myth" ?

Might as well say Mark can't hit Michael can't dunk and Wayne can't shoot for shit.


----------



## Assassin32 (Oct 15, 2015)

Zeigler said:


> I'm not buying the old myth theory for a second. There is more to it than meets the eye or the scientist microscope. I believe all these sports trainers over the guys in lab coats in front of computers. They are with these athletes through more than just one sitting. They often train them for years and get to know the ins and outs of training. They are the professionals on athletes. Lol at that goofy one night study with goofy chris. That study was ludicrous and holds no weight.
> 
> You try going a month without pussy then tell me you can't split bricks. Tell me Ali is full of shit and he ain't the greatest. Tell me your man Freddy Roach is full of shit and lies to his champions like GSP. Just so they don't party, man are you fukkin kidding me ? You think freddy is going to preach shit talk and insult their intelligence while undermining his own? Would you walk up to your man Freddy and say "myth" ?
> 
> Might as well say Mark can't hit Michael can't dunk and Wayne can't shoot for shit.



Personally, I don't give a shit. Even if too much sex caused cancer, I'd still be plowing every chance I got. I have no idea why anyone would even care about this. You go ahead and keep not getting laid dude, myself, I'm drilling my wife as much as humanly possible.

Why on earth do you think I'm this huge Freddie Roach fan? Because I referenced him 1 time in a post? He's a great trainer, but I don't care for him that much.


----------



## John Ziegler (Oct 15, 2015)

I've been through phases of this and that getting laid I hear you on that score of it. On the other hand I love the weights and feel better in the gymnasium when I don't waste strength.


----------



## BeastFitness (Oct 20, 2015)

There was actually an episode of Myth Busters that disproved this…great episode actually


----------



## Beefcake (Oct 20, 2015)

I love myth busters, great show.  I always thought of it as a stress reliever.


----------



## John Ziegler (Oct 24, 2015)

BeastFitness said:


> There was actually an episode of Myth Busters that disproved this…great episode actually



I saw that episode it doesn't prove shit. The study is so ludicrous that I almost punched a hole in my monitor. You think because one guy lifted weights on monday, humped on monday night, then came back tuesday and was able to lift the same amount of weight disproves thousands of professional trainers ? Hell no!

Have that big dummy chris not hump for 4 weeks then max out. 

Then have him hump every night for 6 weeks then max out.

Then if he's just as strong then the myth be a bust otherwise they need to STFU.

Don't be fooled by the lab coats and computer props that study isn't even close to realistic.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Oct 24, 2015)

There's no possible way to prove either side. It's a stupid argument. 

I'll bust a nut while I hit a pr on bench.


----------



## John Ziegler (Oct 24, 2015)

ECKSRATED said:


> There's no possible way to prove either side. It's a stupid argument.
> 
> I'll bust a nut while I hit a pr on bench.



There is a way to prove it, just not going to be one man & one night. The argument isn't stupid if you understand the potential.

Your pr is only a pr against yourself. If 4 weeks of no humping could add a few more pounds to your lift would it still not be worth it ?

Or would you rather watch some other dude win & get all the glory because you had to get a nut:32 (18):


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Oct 24, 2015)

Zeigler said:


> I saw that episode it doesn't prove shit. The study is so ludicrous that I almost punched a hole in my monitor. You think because one guy lifted weights on monday, humped on monday night, then came back tuesday and was able to lift the same amount of weight disproves thousands of professional trainers ? Hell no!
> 
> Have that big dummy chris not hump for 4 weeks then max out.
> 
> ...



Your fallacy is believing trainers for a scientific question. 



Zeigler said:


> There is a way to prove it, just not going to be one man & one night. The argument isn't stupid if you understand the potential.



It is stupid whether you'd like to admit it or not. In The thread that started this topic you stated the following

"Try not having sex or masturbating for 4 weeks at a time. At your age those hormones will build up in your system. Eat a good diet and lift weights. You'll make solid gains of lean mass."

^^^ that is an incorrect statement that your whole premise is based on. Hormones do NOT "build up" in the body. They are produced, distributed, utilized, metabolized, and excreted at varying rates. There will be no buildup of hormones from celibacy bc the metabolism and excretion rate will remain the same as will the production and distribution rate. You can believe what you wish to believe and post what you want to post (within the rules of course) but just bc you have the freedom here to do so does not make you correct in your fallacious line of reasoning. 

You may have an argument for the aggression part of your theory but that is a subjective measure not an objective one, it cannot be measured or quantified, and is totally person dependent so it's no universal truth. For your sake I hope you put an end to this a sits just killing any credibility you may have.


----------



## ToolSteel (Oct 24, 2015)

the only way you have 8 girls waiting on your dick is if they're paid or you have rock bottom standards.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Oct 24, 2015)

7 or 8 girls wanting my dick hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahaahhahahahahahahahaha hahahahaha


----------



## John Ziegler (Oct 24, 2015)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> You may have an argument for the aggression part of your theory but that is a subjective measure not an objective one, it cannot be measured or quantified, and is totally person dependent so it's no universal truth. For your sake I hope you put an end to this a sits just killing any credibility you may have.



 For the sake of this piece, the best way to sum it up perhaps is to say that sex is our goal, and once we have it, we are fulfilled.


----------



## John Ziegler (Oct 24, 2015)

ECKSRATED said:


> 7 or 8 girls wanting my dick hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahaahhahahahahahahahaha hahahahaha



It was a joke sir & I'm glad you liked it. Be back later guys I'm going to go lift weights and sniff panties between sets for extra power.

All jokes aside, I understand how this might not affect everyone. When I was younger and juicing regularly this idea would have been laughable to me too. Now that I am 45 I recognize more subtleties in my recovery from weightlifting. Although it may not effect everyone and maybe ever so slightly in others barely enough to even notice, like I said before it's worth a try. Especially if it will add weight to your max.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 25, 2015)

If you have to stop having sex to make gains then

1. You are a phag
2. You train like a phag
3.  You eat like a phag 

Lamest idea ever.


----------



## John Ziegler (Oct 25, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> If you have to stop having sex to make gains then
> 
> 1. You are a phag
> 2. You train like a phag
> ...



Hurry everyone press the thanks key on Pillars post because he insulted Zeigler the phag. And we all hate Zeigler because he doesn't always jump on the conventional follow the leader bandwagon.

If it was the lamest idea ever then why did Muhammad Ali go celibate for 6 months before fighting one of the most epic battle's of all time against big George Foreman 4 the W. Ali didn't know too much about being a champion he was just another fool believing an old wives tale right had nothing to do with it. He shoulda been humping away the whole 6 months prior to the fight :32 (18):

I guess he's a phag it & a lame too. The champion of all champions didn't know anything about becoming the greatest. Just another phag it dummy believing in a ridiculous wives tale :32 (18):

Oh & Freddie Roach doesn't know anything about the fight game either he's just another phag with lame ideas for his fighter's:32 (18):

POB I know you are a trainer & a good one from what I understand. I'm just wondering why you would try to discredit other beliefs that differ from your own by saying word's like lame and phag. Have you ever tried it ? Or are you just assuming ? 

First Lean through's me under a bus in the Mason thread. Now your calling me a phag. I don't understand why I can't have a theory without having one of you guy's lashing out at me. What is it about me that makes you want to hate ?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 25, 2015)

Zeigler said:


>





Zeigler said:


> Hurry everyone press the thanks key on Pillars post because he insulted Zeigler the phag. And we all hate Zeigler because he doesn't always jump on the conventional follow the leader bandwagon.
> 
> If it was the lamest idea ever then why did Muhammad Ali go celibate for 6 months before fighting one of the most epic battle's of all time against big George Foreman 4 the W.
> 
> I guess he's a phag too ?



Let me see if I get this straight.  You don't follow the leader 

Don't have sex cause Ali didnt. 

Contradicting yourself.

Also in 2010 America's donut consumption went up.  Our murder rate also decreased.  

Donuts must reduce murders.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 25, 2015)

Zeigler said:


> There is a way to prove it, just not going to be one man & one night. The argument isn't stupid if you understand the potential.
> 
> Your pr is only a pr against yourself. If 4 weeks of no humping could add a few more pounds to your lift would it still not be worth it ?
> 
> Or would you rather watch some other dude win & get all the glory because you had to get a nut:32 (18):



No it wouldn't be worth it and what glory are you after? Do you even compete?


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Oct 25, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> No it wouldn't be worth it and what glory are you after? Do you even compete?



The 2016 National Celibecy Championships start in January. Got to get ready. I heard the catholic priests have straightened their act out and are looking for their title back. 

Z 4 the W


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 25, 2015)

Also catholic priests would be the most aggressive jacked a d strong by your line of reasoning wouldn't they? A lifetime of hormones building up lol which doesn't happen...

This thread and the OP have officially gone full potato


----------



## NbleSavage (Oct 25, 2015)

I just had sex.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 25, 2015)

DieYoungStrong said:


> The 2016 National Celibecy Championships start in January. Got to get ready. I heard the catholic priests have straightened their act out and are looking for their title back.
> 
> Z 4 the W



**** we made the Catholic reference at the same time lol


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Oct 25, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> **** we made the Catholic reference at the same time lol



Boston 4 the W


----------



## John Ziegler (Oct 25, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> Let me see if I get this straight.  You don't follow the leader



I don't follow the leader meaning here on the ugbb when one guy says something then every follows it because of a status quo. In life I follow what makes sense. If one of the greatest boxers and one of the greatest boxing trainers says don't hump before a fight because you won't be at full potential I tend to believe it. I don't think they got to be in that higher ranks by listening to and preaching bullshit.

Meaning Freddie Roach & Muhammad Ali


----------



## ECKSRATED (Oct 25, 2015)

So if Michael Jordan said that he sucked cock before every game u would start sucking cock?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 25, 2015)

Zeigler said:


> I don't follow the leader meaning here on the ugbb when one guy says something then every follows it because of a status quo. In life I follow what makes sense. If one of the greatest boxers and one of the greatest boxing trainers says don't hump before a fight because you won't be at full potential I tend to believe it. I don't think they got to be in that higher ranks by listening to and preaching bullshit.
> 
> Meaning Freddie Roach & Muhammad Ali


Completely ignored correlation without causation.

You have no idea what it takes to be a champion. If you think that's what Ali did to get to the top then you are wearing blinders. 

Go compete at something and work your way to the top.  then come back and tell us what you did and maybe people might listen.


----------



## John Ziegler (Oct 25, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> Completely ignored correlation without causation.
> 
> You have no idea what it takes to be a champion. If you think that's what Ali did to get to the top then you are wearing blinders.
> 
> Go compete at something and work your way to the top.  then come back and tell us what you did and maybe people might listen.



There you go again saying something you have no idea if you are correct about or not. Just like the sex thing you never tried it so you are just assuming it to be what you wish it to be. How would you know if I have ever competed in anything in my life ? You don't know me in my real life of 45 years. Once again your speaking on something that your not sure of but are wishing it to be and preaching it like fact.

I never said it was all it takes but I will say if it was part of the arsenal than I won't be ruling it out just because it sounds lame and would have to be a major sacrifice.

For all intents & purposes this debate could go on forever because there is lack of proof on both sides of the coin. 

Here is a interesting article I found that isn't one sided and calling one side or the other phag it's & lamers.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 25, 2015)

Zeigler said:


> There you go again saying something you have no idea if you are correct about or not. Just like the sex thing you never tried it so you are just assuming it to be what you wish it to be. How would you know if I have ever competed in anything in my life ? You don't know me in my real life of 45 years. Once again your speaking on something that your not sure of but are wishing it to be and preaching it like fact.
> 
> I never said it was all it takes but I will say if it was part of the arsenal than I won't be ruling it out just because it sounds lame and would have to be a major sacrifice.
> 
> ...



Lololol you didn't state I was wrong just that I made an assumption.

You are a 42 year old dishwasher with a tattoo of a pot leaf and absolutely not one impressive lift nor a physique.

You're a champ alright


----------



## NbleSavage (Oct 25, 2015)

Is no one going to comment on the fact that I just had sex? 

I was great. I should have my d1ck bronzed.


----------



## John Ziegler (Oct 25, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> Lololol you didn't state I was wrong just that I made an assumption.
> 
> You are a 42 year old dishwasher with a tattoo of a pot leaf and absolutely not one impressive lift nor a physique.
> 
> You're a champ alright



45 year old dishwasher with a pot tattoo never claimed to be a bb or a pl. Read my intro I said I'm a weightlifter I have good form is my claim to fame.

Im happy and proud to be me. Thats why I don't make shit up about myself and also why your attack on my personal character won't bring me down.


----------



## thqmas (Oct 25, 2015)

OK, let's end it right here.

You don't need to have sex before a fight purely because of the psychological aspect of it.

First, there is what Assassin32 stated already.

Second, you know that feeling, when you want to call your ex, then you masturbate and that feelings go away? Well that's it.

In a fight, if you have that feeling inside of you (horny), you fight like a macho. If you had sex, something inside of you tells you that you have already achieved what you are meant to, and that there is no real need to fight.

So, the conclusion is that it's not scientifically proven (and will never be btw), but it works in some way.

You guys, trying to bridge between the psychological aspect and the scientific aspect of the thing, is like trying to prove there is love or god (Good luck with that), you can't prove it exists scientifically, but does it really mean it doesn't exist?

And please don't tell me that love is the combination of the hormones oxytocin and vasopressin, you know exactly what I ment.


----------



## thqmas (Oct 25, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> Also catholic priests would be the most aggressive jacked a d strong by your line of reasoning wouldn't they? A lifetime of hormones building up lol which doesn't happen...
> 
> This thread and the OP have officially gone full potato



The catholic priests are not jacked because of the altar boys. lol


----------



## Aopocetx (Oct 25, 2015)

Having sex boosts my testosterone - I don't know what y'all are talking about. Especially when you **** the life out of a woman and make her cum like five times...


----------



## John Ziegler (Oct 25, 2015)

Aopocetx said:


> Having sex boosts my testosterone - I don't know what y'all are talking about. Especially when you **** the life out of a woman and make her cum like five times...



She is technically ****ing the life out of you.


----------



## Lilo (Oct 25, 2015)

Driven by hunger, a fox tried to reach some grapes hanging high on the vine but was unable to, although he leaped with all his strength. As he went away, the fox remarked 'Oh, you aren't even ripe yet! I don't need any sour grapes.


----------



## thqmas (Oct 25, 2015)

Better, I think, than an embittered whine


----------



## thqmas (Oct 25, 2015)

But La Fontaine's version is far superior


----------



## ToolSteel (Oct 25, 2015)

Lilo said:


> Driven by hunger, a fox tried to reach some grapes hanging high on the vine but was unable to, although he leaped with all his strength. As he went away, the fox remarked 'Oh, you aren't even ripe yet! I don't need any sour grapes.


9/10 won't comprehend


----------



## Milo (Oct 26, 2015)

Lilo said:


> Driven by hunger, a fox tried to reach some grapes hanging high on the vine but was unable to, although he leaped with all his strength. As he went away, the fox remarked 'Oh, you aren't even ripe yet! I don't need any sour grapes.



Sums it up pretty well. The only ones I've ever heard preach that not blowing loads increases performance are those that don't get laid anyways.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Oct 26, 2015)

I got laid before and after the gym today. I felt marvelous squatting today. Then the wife rubbed my legs down for me after. Then my weiner.


----------



## John Ziegler (Oct 26, 2015)

Milo said:


> Sums it up pretty well. The only ones I've ever heard preach that not blowing loads increases performance are those that don't get laid anyways.



You are narrow minded and I wouldn't expect you to comprehend this kind of logic.


----------

